# What phone combination?



## Uber Brazil/USA (Mar 22, 2015)

Hello there, I'm new to Uber world.
Question, I have an Iphone 6 plus and plan on driving for Uber and Lyft. Should I be using just my phone for everything, meaning Lyft, Uber and personal or have one more and if so, which option should I consider. Buying another phone and tether from my Iphone or purchase it with a separate data plan? (will the uber app work on a phone tethered). I'm concerned about things like getting a call in the middle of a ride, switching between Lyft and Uber, etc. 
Really appreciate some help,

Thanks!


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Have 2 separate devices. Uber driver app is questionable when it comes to security. ie there no telling what it see and gathers from your device. Plus it may also send home(to uber hq) private info. 
My old iPhone 5 I use for only uber and I have NO personal info on it, no contacts no other apps... Nothing else. And I do tether.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

If you're interested I'd recommend a good android device like a Galaxy Note 3/4. It's great at multitasking...I can have the app running and still make calls, open other apps, and use Internet at the same time. Also the integration of Google maps is better than the apple version in my opinion. The battery can last at least six to 8 hours from full charge with app running....no more drain anxiety because my old Uber iPhone would die after an hour with app running from full charge.


----------



## Uber Brazil/USA (Mar 22, 2015)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> Have 2 separate devices. Uber driver app is questionable when it comes to security. ie there no telling what it see and gathers from your device. Plus it may also send home(to uber hq) private info.
> My old iPhone 5 I use for only uber and I have NO personal info on it, no contacts no other apps... Nothing else. And I do tether.


Thanks. 
So, by "I tether" you mean your old IPhone 5 is not activated with any carrier and just uses your other phone internet? In this case I could buy an unlocked IPhone or Android and have my T-Mobile's internet tether it, right?


----------



## Uber Brazil/USA (Mar 22, 2015)

rtaatl said:


> If you're interested I'd recommend a good android device like a Galaxy Note 3/4. It's great at multitasking...I can have the app running and still make calls, open other apps, and use Internet at the same time. Also the integration of Google maps is better than the apple version in my opinion. The battery can last at least six to 8 hours from full charge with app running....no more drain anxiety because my old Uber iPhone would die after an hour with app running from full charge.


Thanks! Good recommendation. Will check Galaxy Note 3/4 price and others too. Is that the only phone you use? And which carrier do u use? Maybe I could add a line on my T-Mobile plan.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

Uber Brazil/USA said:


> Thanks! Good recommendation. Will check Galaxy Note 3/4 price and others too. Is that the only phone you use? And which carrier do u use? Maybe I could add a line on my T-Mobile plan.


It's the only one...I'm on Sprints unlimited data plan...works well here in Atlanta.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Uber Brazil/USA said:


> Thanks.
> So, by "I tether" you mean your old IPhone 5 is not activated with any carrier and just uses your other phone internet? In this case I could buy an unlocked IPhone or Android and have my T-Mobile's internet tether it, right?


Yes. I have no sim in it.


----------



## Uber Brazil/USA (Mar 22, 2015)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> Yes. I have no sim in it.


Thanks!


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

And FYI if a ping comes while doing something else on the phone (android) the Uber Partner app comes to the forefront so I can accept the ride request. Never had a problem with it.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

rtaatl said:


> And FYI if a ping comes while doing something else on the phone (android) the Uber Partner app comes to the forefront so I can accept the ride request. Never had a problem with it.


I have a Samsung galaxy s4 and the pings do come to forefront. However if I go on the Web for too long is does take me off line. So I have to go back to app periodically.
Also if I'm talking on the phone the ping will show up on the screen but not make any noise. So I always put calls on speaker and watch screen which is a bit annoying.


----------



## Uber Brazil/USA (Mar 22, 2015)

DenverDiane said:


> I wonder if an ipad mini would work for a second device. I know both Uber and Lyft apps run on my ipad


I think so, at least have read in threads about people using it. Someone more experienced should be able to inform better.


----------



## Uber Brazil/USA (Mar 22, 2015)

Update. I got an LG Volt for 70 bucks at Best Buy, no carrier sim and tethered to my T-Mobile iphone's unlimited internet. Downloaded the Uber Partner App and it's working fine. Thanks to all the advice here in the thread.


----------

